# Got any good pessimistic/nihilistic songs? (lyrical please)



## Gregsab

I mean lyric wise, not the way the music itself sounds. I want something depressing or nihilistic... preferably philosophically/scientifically (end of the world, life is meaningless) not experience wise (Ohh my dog/son/mom died).


----------



## enzo

though 'nihilistic' is stretch.

not sure if thats possible


----------



## quietmusicman

If god is real, then hes an evil motherf***er, he's watching his greatest creation die before his eyes


----------



## Linlinh




----------



## Gregsab

Thanks for the songs guys, but does anyone have any more mellow vocal'ed ones? Like folksy perhaps? I'll give an example:


----------



## Hank Scorpio




----------



## Hank Scorpio

Gregsab said:


> Thanks for the songs guys, but does anyone have any more mellow vocal'ed ones? Like folksy perhaps? I'll give an example:


----------



## Gregsab

Nice! I like the joke song, I might have to download that. I have, of course, got hurt on my hard drive, but that is the type of song I am looking for. I actually prefer the original, I think I'm the only one ;/ The live version of Hurt by NIN is awesome.


----------



## Fear Goggles

Antimatter - Relapse





Elliott Smith - No Name #5





Nick Drake - Parasite


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid

this perhaps?? the lyrics are really depressing.





and this is my favorite sad song i used to listen to it everyday when my friend died





and lastly, the theme song from donnie darko


----------



## Gregsab

Fear Goggles said:


> Antimatter - Relapse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elliott Smith - No Name #5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Drake - Parasite


I especially like the Antimatter song, I will have to check out more of their songs.


----------



## Tibble

Silent Hill 4 - Room of Angel


----------



## BlazingLazer

Say no more, here are some, from the masters of nihlistic visions, *Godflesh*:

Godflesh - Paralyzed

From birth to death, just a slave,
From birth to death, what am I,
I can't believe in myself,
I can't see past myself, Why should I fight _[???]_,
why should I fight, turn my back,
Nothing can hurt me if its not real,
From birth to death, it's all the same From birth to death, just a slave,
From birth to death, what am I,
Nothing can hurt me if it's not real,
From birth to death, I'm just the same

Voidhead

Denial, no function, loveless, no meaning
Fearless, system, suffering on, existence Meaning, distorting , shapeless, feeling
Fearless, system, suffering on, existence Why am I, such a void

Avalanche Master Song

You're proud of being poor
Nothing changes nothing
You eat your skin
Your sould never existed

Screw you and your world
Perpetually cut with lies
I could stand the pain
For long enough
But the taste is just
Too bitter

Sungod

I fight lost wars
see light fear sight
I open my mind
need flesh fear mine I open my mind
need flesh fear mine
I see their lies
feel sad these lies (I need light)

Gift From Heaven

i am nothing
i am love
i am hate
hate my love
love my hate
i am empty
but i'm hopeful
i can see
and i'm fearful
i am nothing
feel like everything
i am scared
empty
empty
empty
empty.....

Streetcleaner

Vision, Escape
Vision, This feels right (?)

Hell, Is where I lie
Now take the power, When we all die

We all die

Locust Furnace

The earth, Froze up
One dead, Pale world
And you'll swing, From the reaping hook (hearth?)
And you'll die, By a reaping hook (hearth?)

Locust, Locust
Furnace, Furnace

Corruption, In the goat herd
Flesh crumbles, In the real world

Silence
Barren
My furnace
Appealed
The locust furnace

Earth, Earth

Furnace, Furnace...

Spite

See me, Feel me, Hear me
You just ruin me
Hate me, Forget me, You don't see me
Come on feel my spite

See me, Feel, Hear me
You just **** me
Hate me, Forget me, You don't see me
Come on feel my spite

Feel me, See me, You hear me
You just ruin me
Forget me, Hate me, You don't see me
Come on feel my spite

Come on suck my spite...

Come on feel my spite...

Anything Is Mine

I declare, that we're all just ****
And I believe, we'll die like it
I could try, to still (strong) remain
And realize, Anything is Mine, Anything is mine

Heartless

I come, and stand at every door
This heart is always at it's end

Master, For you I'm so weak
Heartless, But my faith is strong

I come, and stand at every door

Almost Heaven

Let me know who I am, I'm not sure where I am
Let me knw what is left, because I'm not sure if I'm here right now
Let me breathe give me air, suffocation is all I know
Can't do it myself, don't know how
Never been taught so i'm nothing now

Apologies in advance if this was not really what you were looking for or otherwise...


----------



## Gregsab

Tibble said:


> Silent Hill 4 - Room of Angel


YES! I actually already have that song, but I'm glad someone mentioned that anyway. Great game by the way too, actually has the best story I think of any video game I have yet played. A lot of people hated it compared to the gameplay of other Silent Hills, and I kind of agree, but... the story makes it worthwhile.


----------



## Gregsab

BlazingLazer said:


> Say no more, here are some, from the masters of nihlistic visions, *Godflesh*:
> 
> Godflesh - Paralyzed
> 
> From birth to death, just a slave,
> From birth to death, what am I,
> I can't believe in myself,
> I can't see past myself, Why should I fight _[???]_,
> why should I fight, turn my back,
> Nothing can hurt me if its not real,
> From birth to death, it's all the same From birth to death, just a slave,
> From birth to death, what am I,
> Nothing can hurt me if it's not real,
> From birth to death, I'm just the same
> 
> Voidhead
> 
> Denial, no function, loveless, no meaning
> Fearless, system, suffering on, existence Meaning, distorting , shapeless, feeling
> Fearless, system, suffering on, existence Why am I, such a void
> 
> Avalanche Master Song
> 
> You're proud of being poor
> Nothing changes nothing
> You eat your skin
> Your sould never existed
> 
> Screw you and your world
> Perpetually cut with lies
> I could stand the pain
> For long enough
> But the taste is just
> Too bitter
> 
> Sungod
> 
> I fight lost wars
> see light fear sight
> I open my mind
> need flesh fear mine I open my mind
> need flesh fear mine
> I see their lies
> feel sad these lies (I need light)
> 
> Gift From Heaven
> 
> i am nothing
> i am love
> i am hate
> hate my love
> love my hate
> i am empty
> but i'm hopeful
> i can see
> and i'm fearful
> i am nothing
> feel like everything
> i am scared
> empty
> empty
> empty
> empty.....
> 
> Streetcleaner
> 
> Vision, Escape
> Vision, This feels right (?)
> 
> Hell, Is where I lie
> Now take the power, When we all die
> 
> We all die
> 
> Locust Furnace
> 
> The earth, Froze up
> One dead, Pale world
> And you'll swing, From the reaping hook (hearth?)
> And you'll die, By a reaping hook (hearth?)
> 
> Locust, Locust
> Furnace, Furnace
> 
> Corruption, In the goat herd
> Flesh crumbles, In the real world
> 
> Silence
> Barren
> My furnace
> Appealed
> The locust furnace
> 
> Earth, Earth
> 
> Furnace, Furnace...
> 
> Spite
> 
> See me, Feel me, Hear me
> You just ruin me
> Hate me, Forget me, You don't see me
> Come on feel my spite
> 
> See me, Feel, Hear me
> You just **** me
> Hate me, Forget me, You don't see me
> Come on feel my spite
> 
> Feel me, See me, You hear me
> You just ruin me
> Forget me, Hate me, You don't see me
> Come on feel my spite
> 
> Come on suck my spite...
> 
> Come on feel my spite...
> 
> Anything Is Mine
> 
> I declare, that we're all just ****
> And I believe, we'll die like it
> I could try, to still (strong) remain
> And realize, Anything is Mine, Anything is mine
> 
> Heartless
> 
> I come, and stand at every door
> This heart is always at it's end
> 
> Master, For you I'm so weak
> Heartless, But my faith is strong
> 
> I come, and stand at every door
> 
> Almost Heaven
> 
> Let me know who I am, I'm not sure where I am
> Let me knw what is left, because I'm not sure if I'm here right now
> Let me breathe give me air, suffocation is all I know
> Can't do it myself, don't know how
> Never been taught so i'm nothing now
> 
> Apologies in advance if this was not really what you were looking for or otherwise...


Honestly, wasn't expecting to like this band, but I'm listening to a couple of their songs and they have a very unique style that I haven't experienced before. It's not headache inducing, yet the style reminds me of death metal. Doesn't really put me in a pessimistic mood, but who cares... it's good.


----------



## Moon23

Try these out listen till the end.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Gregsab said:


> Honestly, wasn't expecting to like this band, but I'm listening to a couple of their songs and they have a very unique style that I haven't experienced before. It's not headache inducing, yet the style reminds me of death metal. Doesn't really put me in a pessimistic mood, but who cares... it's good.


Awesome. I kind of have to be in the mood for Godflesh, but they certainly deliver when that happens. Really all of their stuff is worth checking out, I've been revisting them lately as well!


----------



## Tibble

Gregsab said:


> YES! I actually already have that song, but I'm glad someone mentioned that anyway. Great game by the way too, actually has the best story I think of any video game I have yet played. A lot of people hated it compared to the gameplay of other Silent Hills, and I kind of agree, but... the story makes it worthwhile.


I'm a big fan of the series, I always thought 3 had the best storyline. I wish I could've finished 4, but I got stuck in the prison world and I just gave up lol. I'm not sure why people hated 4 so much, I don't see what's different about it then the previous ones.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf




----------



## Altered

Kind of scientific, philosophical and pessimistic all at once.
If you like check out all their other stuff too, one of my fav. bands.





There's life after death, you just won't be there at all.
You wouldn't want to be anyway, while this decays... Be glad you won't.

Awareness rests upon the beating of your heart, the firing of nerves,
and the actions of a universe of tiny little branches for every single thought
required for the concept of what you think you are.

I've reached the edge of consciousness and stared across in the abyss...
With pupils wide, my lungs expand... a million years inside my hand.

This is all that we are, so why is it so hard to accept?
No one is watching over us, no one will save what we neglect.

Awareness rests upon the beating of your heart, the firing of nerves,
and the actions of a universe of tiny little branches for every single thought
required for the concept of what you think you are.

Chastised or burned at the stake, we silence the few who awake.

This is all that we are, so why is it so hard to accept?
No one is watching over us, no one will save what we neglect.
This is all that we are, so why is it so hard to accept?
No one is watching over us, no one will save what we've wrecked.


----------



## enzo




----------



## arnie




----------



## arnie

"one of these days the clocks will stop and time won't mean a thing..."

Depressing cause it's true.


----------



## Winds

I haven't read the whole thread, might have been posted






Cause it's a bittersweet symphony, this life
Try to make ends meet
You're a slave to money then you die
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
You know the one that takes you to the places 
where all the veins meet yeah,

No change, I can't change
I can't change, I can't change
But I'm here in my mold
I am here in my mold
But I'm a million different people 
from one day to the next
I can't change my mold
No, no, no, no, no

Well I never pray
But tonight I'm on my knees yeah
I need to hear some sounds that recognize the pain in me, yeah
I let the melody shine, let it cleanse my mind, I feel free now
But the airways are clean and there's nobody singing to me now

No change, I can't change
I can't change, I can't change
But I'm here in my mold
I am here in my mold
And I'm a million different people
from one day to the next
I can't change my mold
No, no, no, no, no
I can't change
I can't change

'Cause it's a bittersweet symphony, this life
Try to make ends meet
Try to find some money then you die
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
You know the one that takes you to the places 
where all the things meet yeah

You know I can't change, I can't change
I can't change, I can't change
But I'm here in my mold
I am here in my mold
And I'm a million different people
from one day to the next
I can't change my mold
No, no, no, no, no

I can't change my mold
no, no, no, no, no,
I can't change
Can't change my body,
no, no, no

I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
Been down
Ever been down
Ever been down
Ever been down
Ever been down
Have you ever been down?


----------

